
Introducing the Dumb Startup Name Generator - Pavel06
http://www.startup-name-generator.com/
======
Pavel06
"Cashfinder.ai" "Titmatch Technologies" "Quitter" "Poorest.io"

Sounds good!

------
amk_
This would be a great party game. Generate a name, then have a pitch contest.

